# Mega tank Canon printer.



## Tadgo (May 6, 2017)

Has anyone used one Yet?


----------



## Jopa (Jun 15, 2017)

I had no idea those printers exist. Probably missed an announcement @ CanonRumors 
"prints up to 6,000 crisp black pages / 7,000 magnificent color pages" sounds terrific. I understand that won't be a photo quality, but for the ink price it sounds like a h3lluva deal.


----------

